
A guide for setting up a mono repo with TypeScript, Lerna and Yarn Workspaces - ahoopen
https://medium.com/ah-technology/a-guide-through-the-wild-wild-west-of-setting-up-a-mono-repo-with-typescript-lerna-and-yarn-ed6a1e5467a
======
ahoopen
Setting up a mono repo with TypeScript, Lerna and Yarn workspaces. Next
article, will be focusing on using Jest in a mono repo. Hope this will help
people creating their mono repo :)

